# What do you think of my bike? be nice :)



## TheLondonCyclist (9 Feb 2014)




----------



## ScotiaLass (9 Feb 2014)

I stopped watching when you said you couldn't let a female pass you...


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2014)

I'm with scotialass. Blowing your own trumpet much....... get a life boy.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (9 Feb 2014)

Wow, a lot of oldies taking my silly talking to heart lol


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> Wow, a lot of oldies taking my silly talking to heart lol



Not taking it to heart, just bored after oh say 30 seconds


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (9 Feb 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I stopped watching when you said you couldn't let a female pass you...


You take my banter too seriously. Chill.


----------



## ScotiaLass (9 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> Wow, a lot of oldies taking my silly talking to heart lol


I'm not old. I'm not a raging feminist either, I just felt the comment was silly and a bit immature.
I've been passed by a 4 year old on a Batman bike....I don't care lol.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I'm not old. I'm not a raging feminist either, I just felt the comment was silly and a bit immature.
> I've been passed by a 4 year old on a Batman bike....I don't care lol.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Feb 2014)

Or, alternatively, try pretending to be mature.


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Feb 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Not taking it to heart, just bored after oh say 30 seconds


30 secs, wow, you did better than me WD


----------



## coffeejo (9 Feb 2014)

I got to the bit about "talking for England" which was ironic as I'd just been thinking about using the video as a cure for my insomnia.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> 30 secs, wow, you did better than me WD



I wasn't actually listenig so much as waiting to get to the part where he said he can't let women overtake him.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2014)

You have to hand it to him ladies and gents. He's certainly making a name for himself. It's just not a good one


----------



## stephec (9 Feb 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I'm not old. I'm not a raging feminist either, I just felt the comment was silly and a bit immature.
> I've been passed by a 4 year old on a Batman bike....I don't care lol.



Bet you didn't let Robin get past you though?


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (9 Feb 2014)

*yawn* such a childish bunch.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2014)

stephec said:


> Bet you didn't let Robin get past you though?


But the jokers good.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2014)

Damn, shame I missed it. Seen this chap's vids before.
Along with the misogyny I bet it had some gratuitous swearing too.


----------



## derrick (9 Feb 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Not taking it to heart, just bored after oh say 30 seconds


You got as far as 30secs


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2014)

derrick said:


> You got as far as 30secs



Hell yes. Didn't I do well?


----------



## derrick (9 Feb 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Hell yes. Didn't I do well?


You did much better than me.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (9 Feb 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I do like your bike......I'm just not sure that we'd have much fun on a ride together.


Don't judge me from one little joke I made, even if you didn't like it. Not nice to judge until you've experienced what you're judging.


----------



## SS Retro (9 Feb 2014)

NOBBER!


----------



## coffeejo (9 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> Don't judge me from one little joke I made, even if you didn't like it. Not nice to judge until you've experienced what you're judging.


FYI, I don't think it was just the joke sexist comment.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Feb 2014)

That escalated quickly

Video is terrible too.


----------



## ScotiaLass (9 Feb 2014)

stephec said:


> Bet you didn't let Robin get past you though?


I ramped it up but those superheroes are a tough lot....


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Feb 2014)

Is it this one ? 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNIFpmAcGPo

I found it better than the tv right now


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Is it this one ?
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNIFpmAcGPo
> 
> I found it better than the tv right now


----------



## jhawk (9 Feb 2014)

Nice bike. Shame about the rider.


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 Feb 2014)

I think the OP may need to re-read chapter one of _How to win friends & influence people_ ...


----------



## asterix (9 Feb 2014)

Hey, why do you lot take this so seriously? Who cares? It's just talk.. If he did it in an American accent we'd fink nuffink ov it..


----------



## coffeejo (9 Feb 2014)

asterix said:


> Hey, why do you lot take this so seriously? Who cares? It's just talk.. If he did it in an American accent we'd fink nuffink ov it..


You might not, I'd still not want to let a derogatory comment "get past me ... can't be having it".


----------



## Peteaud (9 Feb 2014)

I missed it.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I missed it.




Post # 30 upwards


----------



## oldfatfool (9 Feb 2014)

Hats off chap, cruising at an average 25 mph everywhere without even ever been clipped in, whats that a smidge over 40kph http://bikeraceinfo.com/tdf/tdfstats.html


----------



## Peteaud (9 Feb 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Post # 30 upwards



God i wish i hadn't bothered, thats 48 sec i will never see again.


----------



## marknotgeorge (9 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> You take my banter too seriously. Chill.



Something tells me that if people are taking your 'banter' too seriously, it's not banter.


----------



## asterix (9 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> You might not, I'd still not want to let a derogatory comment "get past me ... can't be having it".



That must have been after I stopped viewing. It got past me.


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Feb 2014)

Hygiene tips on this one .


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD3MrfDhSHI


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2014)

Anyone else notice the rear tyre is mounted the wrong way round!
4m 11s.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2014)

Strong enough to prevent them coming back?​


----------



## winjim (9 Feb 2014)

#everydaysexism


----------



## 400bhp (9 Feb 2014)

You have an untrustworthy voice.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (9 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> Anyone else notice the rear tyre is mounted the wrong way round!
> 4m 11s.


The rear tire is put on properly and the rotation is right...


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2014)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 37793
> 
> Strong enough to prevent them coming back?​


Something stronger required.


----------



## Doyleyburger (9 Feb 2014)

Can't work out if he's hilarious or just plain rude


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Feb 2014)

I think hes great  Cmon hes only young and his mates probably think his vids are great . I don't know about you lot but im 40 . All I see is a young fella saying what he can see . Its funny and as I am older I can laugh at the social mistakes he is making . Its even funnier as he wont know he is doing it , I didn't when I was younger .
A few tips for the OP . Wash more . Those oils may be great for your skin but the girls don't like them . If you like the lady on the bike with nice legs then say hello rather than admiring from behind . Also if you think you never get tired and can stay up until 3 am but then fall asleep before you have to go to work this is a signal that you are tired .
One more thing , tidy your house up , its a shoot hole


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 Feb 2014)

Can we at least organise a race between him and Gaz?


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (9 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I think hes great  Cmon hes only young and his mates probably think his vids are great . I don't know about you lot but im 40 . All I see is a young fella saying what he can see . Its funny and as I am older I can laugh at the social mistakes he is making . Its even funnier as he wont know he is doing it , I didn't when I was younger .
> A few tips for the OP . Wash more . Those oils may be great for your skin but the girls don't like them . If you like the lady on the bike with nice legs then say hello rather than admiring from behind . Also if you think you never get tired and can stay up until 3 am but then fall asleep before you have to go to work this is a signal that you are tired .
> One more thing , tidy your house up , its a s*** hole


Hey, that's my work area for my bike... and my bedroom at the same time lol.


Trikeman said:


> Can we at least organise a race between him and Gaz?


Pink slips lol


----------



## LimeBurn (9 Feb 2014)

I couldnt work out whether it was tongue in cheek but then couldn't get past how dirty his bike was after he said he was obsessed with wiping it down. I also then noticed it was the same person who'd slated a guys new roubaix (which is lovely by the way) in a different post, I commented that it wasn't the done thing so he either just loves himself and his own voice and opinions or his level of wit and sarcasm must pass most of us by.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (9 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> Well your mum should make you clear it up then.


I own my own place. I don't live with parents.


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Feb 2014)

Treat it like mum could pop round at any time


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Feb 2014)

Well I think you are being rotten to him, so much so in fact that I invite him to come and ride with my better half on her pink bike .


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> . Can I come and watch?


Oh definitely, the more the merrier. But he hasn't accepted yet .


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> . Can I come and watch?




Can we all come and watch?


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Feb 2014)

Hold up ! you cant challenge a man to a race and then say your missus will ride for you ! That's just wrong and I bet she doesn't even know about it .


----------



## sackville d (9 Feb 2014)

Why the heck did I just waste 7 minutes of my life watching that?
Fascination of the grotesque I suppose.


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> You haven't met his missus


You don't know that !
I feel like I am digging myself a hole


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> You don't know that !
> I feel like I am digging myself a hole


Yep, the one no light escapes from.


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Feb 2014)

i'll go to bed then .


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Feb 2014)

Wise move, me too.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (11 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Well I think you are being rotten to him, so much so in fact that I invite him to come and ride with my better half on her pink bike .


lol


----------



## Trembler49 (11 Feb 2014)

Leave him alone. He's a single man and likely to stay that way for the foreseeable future !


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (11 Feb 2014)

Trembler49 said:


> Leave him alone. He's a single man and likely to stay that way for the foreseeable future !


----------



## The Jogger (11 Feb 2014)

That's a nice bike, does it come in under the grand.


----------



## vernon (11 Feb 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I'm not old. I'm not a raging feminist either, I just felt the comment was silly and a bit immature.
> I've been passed by a 4 year old on a Batman bike....I don't care lol.



Ha, I've been overtaken by an eighty year old in a battery powered wheelchair.

I must admit I found it humiliating when I couldn't even manage to tuck into her slipstream.


----------



## Alex H (11 Feb 2014)

Nice bike, but 9 minutes for the video . you lost me after 30 seconds


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Feb 2014)

vernon said:


> I must admit I found it humiliating when I couldn't even manage to tuck into her slipstream.



Must be some type of northern pie


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> lol


I take it that is a "no" then.


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Feb 2014)

Go onnnnnnnnn . Its not like youll be racing a fella or anything serious


----------



## coffeejo (11 Feb 2014)

We could organise it on neutral territory - the Cotswolds are a decent midway point, non?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Feb 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> By the way, hopefully you'll be old one of these days......


Well, as Dave Allen once said, it's better than the alternative.

I tend to limit my speed on the shared pedestrian/cyclist paths we have down under, and so get overtaken regularly. Although some times, like today when I finished work later than usual, I was in a stubborn "don't wanna be passed" mood, and (mostly) didn't get overtaken!  I'm not going to let being overtaken get to me, though.

Nice bike, by the way, but not as nice as my Specialized Roubaix Expert SL4 (_yummy yummy yummy_) .


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (11 Feb 2014)

The Jogger said:


> That's a nice bike, does it come in under the grand.


£1,499.


----------



## The Jogger (11 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> £1,499.


And not even carbon forks?

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_918473_langId_-1_categoryId_289005


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Feb 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Just to say that when I met Mrs R she was in the British Triathlon team squad and won a team gold medal in the European Ironman in 1987. She's always been faster than me cycling and swimming - and I love it.
> 
> By the way, everyone is faster than me these day


When I met TLH she was county shot putt record holder or some such and her record was longer than the boys one.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (11 Feb 2014)

The Jogger said:


> And not even carbon forks?
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_918473_langId_-1_categoryId_289005


If you watch the video, I tell you that they are carbon forks.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (11 Feb 2014)

The Jogger said:


> And not even carbon forks?
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_918473_langId_-1_categoryId_289005


That bike also has horrible components.. very cheap


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> That bike also has horrible components..


Trans: I'd rather eat worms than buy a bike from Hellfrauds.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (11 Feb 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Trans: I'd rather eat worms than buy a bike from Hellfrauds.


I hate Halfords with a passion. They're useless.


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> That bike also has horrible components.. very cheap



And probably owned by half the forum 

I found this book for you , it may be worth a read 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Win-Friends-Influence-People/dp/0091906814


----------



## jefmcg (11 Feb 2014)

Just to go back to the original post: is that a 10 minute video about someone's bike? And people actually watched it?

(eventually I moved the cursor along to see thumbnails of what adventures he goes on: he never leaves the room? Or did youtube misbehave? )


----------



## Basil.B (11 Feb 2014)

Might watch it later to kill time waiting for Parks and Recreation to start.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> I hate Halfords with a passion. They're useless.



Depends how you define useless I guess. I dare say that their management don't see themselves as useless given that they are the number one bike retailer in the UK by a mile


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2014)

Spotted a few fails there.

Phone mount - need a Garmin
White saddle - looks tatty
Saddle bag - blurgh.
White shoes - big mistake

Just saying


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2014)

PS sort your room out you scruffy urchin. Has mom not come and put the clothes in the washing basket !


----------



## 152l2 (11 Feb 2014)

> Might watch it later to kill time waiting for Parks and Recreation to start.


 Thank you Basil.B. you have just made my week. . I didnt know it was back on.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (11 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> And probably owned by half the forum
> 
> I found this book for you , it may be worth a read
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/How-Win-Friends-Influence-People/dp/0091906814





fossyant said:


> Spotted a few fails there.
> 
> Phone mount - need a Garmin
> White saddle - looks tatty
> ...


That's some pretty silly stuff you said there.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2014)

Nothing silly there. Velominati my son.

Your room is still a tip !


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (11 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> PS sort your room out you scruffy urchin. Has mom not come and put the clothes in the washing basket !


Those clothes are going to a charity shop. They're not being used. Pay attention to what I say in the video and you just might learn something.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> Those clothes are going to a charity shop. They're not being used. Pay attention to what I say in the video and you just might learn something.


 
You've been leaving them on the floor - scruff !!


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (11 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Nothing silly there. Velominati my son.
> 
> Your room is still a tip !


I'm not your son and my room is messy due to sorting out my bike and those clothes in the corner are being sorted for a charity shop.


----------



## AndyRM (11 Feb 2014)

You're taking his banter too seriously. Chill.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2014)

AndyRM said:


> You're taking his banter too seriously. Chill.


 
He is.  Sort out that scruffy saddle. It's ruining a nice bike. Black or black ! Bin the phone mount too, it's a carbuncle !


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2014)

And dump the helmet cam. You'll go much faster and might be able to catch Gaz, then again if he dumps his we'd have no proof !


----------



## vernon (11 Feb 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> When I met TLH she was county shot putt record holder or some such and her record was longer than the boys one.



She'd got convictions too?

Respect!


----------



## Paulus (11 Feb 2014)

Can I just say that I don't actually like the design of BMC bikes, sorry


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Feb 2014)

I took the plunge and listened to it but could only get as far as 1.04 where you are cruising at 25 mph [and so is gaz from the sound of it]. I withdraw my invitation, you are soooo much quicker than we are. Oh well never mind, if you do find yourself out in the real world Rutland way, you could always give us both some tips on how to get quicker..


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> I took the plunge and listened to it but could only get as far as 1.04 where you are cruising at 25 mph [and so is gaz from the sound of it]. I withdraw my invitation, you are soooo much quicker than we are. Oh well never mind, if you do find yourself out in the real world Rutland way, you could always give us both some tips on how to get quicker..


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Feb 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> I took the plunge and listened to it but could only get as far as 1.04 where you are cruising at 25 mph [and so is gaz from the sound of it]. I withdraw my invitation, you are soooo much quicker than we are. Oh well never mind, if you do find yourself out in the real world Rutland way, you could always give us both some tips on how to get quicker..


That's the spirit , youre never too old to learn


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (11 Feb 2014)

You could try looking like me for a start...





other than that, it's all in the mind... oh, and the legs.. which you are are not privileged enough to see ahaha  I must say, this thread cracks me up  glad I made it. Where the beer belly at, huh?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2014)

This thread is hilarious


----------



## AndyRM (11 Feb 2014)




----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Feb 2014)

Flounce in 3.....2.....1


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (11 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Flounce in 3.....2.....1


"_*"You don't always get what you wish for, you get what you work for "*" Nice._


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> You could try looking like me for a start...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you take that picture yourself ? Forearms could do with some work


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (11 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Did you take that picture yourself ? Forearms could do with some work


No, the misses. I'm not a body builder, more athletic  I enjoy calisthenics a lot.


----------



## Cuchilo (11 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> No, the misses. I'm not a body builder, more athletic  I enjoy calisthenics a lot.


What , like this sort of thing ?


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zBfxyn8uBs


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (11 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> What , like this sort of thing ?
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zBfxyn8uBs



No, but nice video.


----------



## Crackle (11 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> You could try looking like me for a start...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were you in Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> I hate Halfords with a passion. They're useless.


useless vendors of outstandingly good vfm boardman bikes 
or
useless suppliers of a wide range of cycle parts that are open evening and weekends when LBS's aren't?

Passion blinds one. Or so they say.


----------



## Linford (11 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> You could try looking like me for a start...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quit now....it will only end in tears...you don't have to be right or wrong, but you don't need to hold yourself up for scrutiny....you are on a hiding for nothing..


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> You could try looking like me for a start...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why not try looking like me?


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (11 Feb 2014)

Linford said:


> Quit now....it will only end in tears...you don't have to be right or wrong, but you don't need to hold yourself up for scrutiny....you are on a hiding for nothing..


lol. I'm a strong person. This is nothing compared to the nonsense I get on YouTube through comments. This is child's play. These remarks don't hurt me  it's all fun and games


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (11 Feb 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> useless vendors of outstandingly good vfm boardman bikes
> or
> useless suppliers of a wide range of cycle parts that are open evening and weekends when LBS's aren't?
> 
> Passion blinds one. Or so they say.


They're not a real cycle shop. They just cater to the naive commuters.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> They're not a real cycle shop. They just cater to the naive commuters.


:troll:


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Feb 2014)

Do not feed.


----------



## vernon (11 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> No, the misses. I'm not a body builder, more athletic  *I enjoy calisthenics a lot.*



But can you eat a full one?


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (12 Feb 2014)

vernon said:


> But can you eat a full one?


?


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Feb 2014)

Any more vids done yet TLC ?


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Feb 2014)

User said:


> They saw you coming...


Hmmmm is this the Boardman team carbon backlash I see


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (12 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Any more vids done yet TLC ?


I have a video of me chasing a car driver on their phone for 5 or more minutes. She never noticed me once... it should be a fun video.


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Feb 2014)

I vid of you shouting at cars will be perfect thanks


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (12 Feb 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I vid of you shouting at cars will be perfect thanks


I don't do that lol. There are other cyclists on YouTube that do it on a daily basis, but I'm more of a chilled out kind of person lol


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> I have a video of me chasing a car driver on their phone for 5 or more minutes. She never noticed me once... it should be a fun video.


 
Yawn !


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Feb 2014)

To be fair to him, even five minutes of someone on the phone would be more fun than the last one.


----------



## gavroche (12 Feb 2014)

Ever heard of using a tripod? makes you dizzy to watch it. Nice bike though.


----------

